# Norwegian: Raabjørn Speiler Draugheimens Skodde



## DTA

Hey all!  This is a Dimmu Borgir song title (they're a Norwegian metal band)...I am absolutely clueless as to what it means and I'd love to know.  Can anyone lend a hand?

Takk!


----------



## temujin

"Raabjørn"  = is most probably a name
"Speiler" = "to be mirrored" or "to mirror"
"Draugheimen" = The home of the "Draug"(some sort of mythological troll/demon. Could be something like a lord of the rings like home of Sauron...
"Skodde" : Fog / mist

something like "Raabjorn mirrors/is mirrored in/is mirrored by the mist of the Draughemen."

t.


----------



## DTA

Oh...well that makes no sense, but thanks for your help!


----------



## temujin

...what makes no sense?

the translation or the lyrics?

t.


----------



## DTA

The song title!  The translation's perfect, but I've never encountered a Draughmen or Raabjorn to know what they are!


----------



## temujin

just pray you´ll never meet any of them!


----------



## missTK

I have no idea if it's relevant, but there's a lake called Råbjørn in the forests north of Oslo. It seems to fit, since lakes can actually mirror things.

Draugheimen, on the other hand, doesn't seem to be a word other than in this song. Maybe it's a metaphor for the sea? A draug can be several different kinds of ghosts or "undead", but in modern times it's usually been associated with drowned seamen.


----------



## kdfossum

A Draug is a mythical creature that often lives under water/bottom of lakes in forests. I don't know if that makes more or less sense... Nokken is another word. See Theodor Kittelsen's paintings.

If this is the case, then the sentence could basically mean that the lake mirrors it's own mist/fog.

Raabjorn = Lake
Speiler = Mirrors
Draugheimens = Draugens home (lake)
Skodde = Mist/Fog

Makes sense?


----------



## Masked Monster 13

***Raabjørn Speiler Draugheims Skodde means *_Raabjorn Reflect Ghost-Ship's Mist_**
**


----------



## Pteppic

The orignial meaning of draug is 'ghost', and according to wikipedia, folk tales mention drauger both of the sea and of the land variety. The lyrics to the song mention the eternal ghastly moaning of some mysterious "they" group. So Draugheim could mean the home of ghosts or the ghost world, making the title "Råbjørn mirrors the ghost world fog". Or something.


----------



## WondererCarvalho

I thought it meant something like:

 "Draug's home reflected/mirrored through the Raabjørn lake's fog/mist"

where "Raabjørn I know to be a Norwayan's lake...
As if we were looking at the lake through the mist and there inside we could see a Draug (mythical creature)'s lair/cave, etc...

"Langt…der borte i mørket   Gjennom tretopper der månelys driver   Langt…der borte i all tåke   Inn gjennom min sjel den sorte angst river"

It makes more sense if we notice the lyric of this wonderful song.
I'm totally into Dimmu Borgir!!!!


----------

